# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical > Ιστορικά Ναυάγια >  Το ναυάγιο του ΝΑΥΑΡΧΟΣ ΚΟΥΝΤΟΥΡΙΩΤΗΣ

## sidnik77

Το ναυάγιο του ΝΑΥΑΡΧΟΣ ΚΟΥΝΤΟΥΡΙΩΤΗΣ προκλήθηκε απο πυρκαγιά στο φορτίο  υγρών καυσίμων που μετέφερε, ενώ βρισκόταν αγκυροβολημένο στο λιμάνι  της Θεσσαλονίκης το 1921. Ναυπηγήθηκε στο Βανκούβερ του Καναδά και  παραδόθηκε με την λήξη του Α’ ΠΠ. Αγοράστηκε από τους Αφους Σαλιάρη για  να καταλήξει ένα χρόνο αργότερα στις ελληνικές θάλασσες.

Περισσότερα εδώ :
http://www.wreckhistory.com/war-charger/

----------


## Ellinis

Και ένας πίνακας με το πλοίο να φλέγεται...

ce93cebbcf8dcebaceb1cf82-ce91cf81ceb9cf83cf84ceb5ceafceb4ceb7cf82-ce9dceaccf85ceb1cf81cf87cebfcf.jpg

----------

